# Traumatised hedgie- how to help him trust me. Pls help



## Shlendie (Feb 26, 2013)

I've had my hedgie for 3 months now and we were really starting to bond together and him trusting me. A few days ago my 14 yr old cousin came over to visit and had sonic in his hands(not the first time). Sonic started to lick his fingers and all of a sudden he took a big bite into his finger ( I know sonic did not do this out of mallice, he is a very sweet hedgie so he only bit him cause he obviously liked the taste). My cousin did not see it that way and started yelling and shaking sonic hard!!!! I got so mad at him that i yelled at him n smacked my cousin (yes i know! but i was furious at him) and snatched sonic from him. Now poor sonic is afraid of everyone and everything even me!!! ( i think because i yelled rigt after And snatched him away, he thinks im being mean to him too?) i don't blame him at all but he is now back to where we were when we first got him, quilling up at the slightest sound and when i go to lift him up. He huffs n hisses at me when i get close to him and runs away to the corner when i pit jim down for play time, he wont let me pet him either and he did not mind me petting him hefore at all. (( 

Ive been very gentle with him and giving him time to readjust to me and everything as if he had just come home for the first time, but im afraid that he wont ever trust me again!!! What else can i do pls help!!! I dont want him to be afraid of me, its heartbreaking to see him likethis.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Did your cousin squeeze him hard or in a way that could have broken or bruised something? Is he walking and running normally? Keep a close eye on him and watch for possible injuries (swelling, limping, etc.), since hedgies are really good at hiding pain.

Assuming there are no injuries, just give him a few more days to relax and be as consistent as possible when you handle him so he can get back into the swing of things. I hope he feels better!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If he's still acting defensive its very possible that he has some type of injury and is pain. A hedgie in pain will become aggressive and defensive. You might want to get him checked out just in case.


----------



## Shlendie (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your help and support. Sonic is back to his old self  I am so relieved. He's still a bit skittish at times but he is in very good health. He had his second trip to the garden yesterday and was not at all scared of all the new smells and textures. I actually had to run after him before escaping under the fence. He anointed twice with soil and something else, he needed a bath badly! At the end of it all he couldn't keep his eyes open long enough to eat :lol: haha little bugger was sleeping in his food bowl. This is a pic of him sleeping after dinner.


----------



## valeriekim86 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Help!*

Hi. I know this post is old but...I have a hedgehog who is the most sweetest, calm and social hedgie ever! Even our vet waived our exam fee because he said it was so easy and only took 5 mins. I put this plastic stuff around her cage 2 days ago and as soon as she smelled it balled up and started hissing and clicking and jumping so hard her igloo flew off her. Ever since she wont let me touch her, shes barely eating and shes actually pooping herself while shes in a ball. How long did it take your hedgie to come back around? and is he/she the same as she was before now?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please start your own thread with your question. Any answers here will be deleted.


----------



## Claudia Lenee (Apr 14, 2021)

Shlendie said:


> I've had my hedgie for 3 months now and we were really starting to bond together and him trusting me. A few days ago my 14 yr old cousin came over to visit and had sonic in his hands(not the first time). Sonic started to lick his fingers and all of a sudden he took a big bite into his finger ( I know sonic did not do this out of mallice, he is a very sweet hedgie so he only bit him cause he obviously liked the taste). My cousin did not see it that way and started yelling and shaking sonic hard!!!! I got so mad at him that i yelled at him n smacked my cousin (yes i know! but i was furious at him) and snatched sonic from him. Now poor sonic is afraid of everyone and everything even me!!! ( i think because i yelled rigt after And snatched him away, he thinks im being mean to him too?) i don't blame him at all but he is now back to where we were when we first got him, quilling up at the slightest sound and when i go to lift him up. He huffs n hisses at me when i get close to him and runs away to the corner when i pit jim down for play time, he wont let me pet him either and he did not mind me petting him hefore at all. ((
> 
> Ive been very gentle with him and giving him time to readjust to me and everything as if he had just come home for the first time, but im afraid that he wont ever trust me again!!! What else can i do pls help!!! I dont want him to be afraid of me, its heartbreaking to see him likethis.


What I think can help is try and let him come to you, don’t let anyone but you touch him for a bit til he stops being afraid and get him out of his cage as much as possible, try letting him sleep with you, I have a hedgie and I’ve only had him about a week and he’s already bonded with me because I spend most of my time with him, also next time make your cousin wash his hands before touching your hedgie so he doesn’t bite him (if I were you I would’ve smacked him too lmao)


----------

